# What is the most introverted extrovert?



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I believe it's a tie between estj and entj.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Is there a basis for believing any of the extraverted types are "more introverted" than others? As far as I can see, there's no intrinsic feature of any of the types in question that would make such a conclusion inherently true, in which case the answer could only be statistical - but, then, by what measure of introversion? MBTI questionnaire scores are of dubious worth (they're intended as a clarity measure; whilst some link between that and "preference strength" seems reasonable, they can't simply be equated), and any non-MBTI measure would presumably not be measuring the MBTI concept of I/E (unless it could be shown to align with it sufficiently, though, again, how would we know given the MBTI doesn't provide any real means of determining preference strength?). I'm personally inclined towards the view that there isn't great reason to think any one E type is substantially more introverted than any other E type - or, at least, that individual variance on the I/E dimension will be far more relevant a consideration than the overall average of each of the eight types. Would be interested to see if any studies have been done that are pertinent to this question...


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ENTPs and ENFPs are usually described as "the most introverted extraverts", but TBH I think it just depends on the person (maybe their past experiences as well) rather than the type.
My best friend is an ENFP and can look/act pretty introverted around people she doesn't know well/she feels no deep connection with; my father is an ENTP and when he gets lost in thoughts he doesn't interact much. I also knew an ENFJ whom I was sure was an introvert, until he told me he knew he was an ENFJ. Even my mother, who is an ESFJ, can look kinda introverted at times.

But all of the example above refer to social introversion/extroversion rather than cognitive I/E; they are not the same thing, and cognitively-speaking I wouldn't know who is the most introverted extravert.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Lot's of people say 'ENTP' and 'ENFP' and I can see why, but I also think ENTJ and ESTJ would or could be pretty introverted as well. I think the types that tend to be 'truly' or the 'most likely' to consist mostly of 'pure' extroverts would be ENFJ and ESFJ.


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

There is no "most" introverted extrovert, but in general, intuitives tend to be less extraverted than sensors. In fact, in a lot of ways, "extroverted" and "intuitive" are sort of contradictions. 

From my anecdotal experience though, it doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference. I've met an ESFP who was barely more extroverted than me, and ENFP who is extremely extroverted, and ENTJ whom it would be hard to imagine anyone dominating in a conversation but still likes her alone time, an INFJ who somehow manages to dominate every conversation, and an ESFJ who goes stir crazy after spending just a few hours alone.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

ENTs are the extraverted people with the most introverted brains, ISFs are the introverted people with the most extraverted brains.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Simpson17866 said:


> ENTs are the extraverted people with the most introverted brains, ISFs are the introverted people with the most extraverted brains.


Why? ENTJs and ENTPs are opposites, cognitive-functionally speaking. As are ISFJ and ISFP.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Quernus said:


> Why? ENTJs and ENTPs are opposites, cognitive-functionally speaking. As are ISFJ and ISFP.


 MyersBriggsally speaking, however, both pairs are extremely similar (3 similarities, 1 difference).


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

It varies from individual to individual. Lots claim that the ENPs are the most introverted extraverts due to their dominant extraverted function being one that pulls information from the mind rather than from out in the world (like a Te or Fe dom).

That makes sense, but I have met individual ENPs who were more extraverted than some ETJs.

It ultimately varies.


Possibly more Enneagram-related.


And, anyway, it of course depends on how you define extravert. If you're going by the Jungian definition, it doesn't even make sense to ask this question 

If you're going by the definition of extravert meaning "primarily talkative or social", then pulling from personal experience, the most talkative people I have met have been Je doms, particularly ESTJs.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I believe it's a tie between estj and entj.


Socially, these people might seem more cold than the other extroverts but I don't know if they're "less extroverted". It's harder to imagine many of them spending a whole lot of time at wild parties, but that doesn't mean they might not have other extroverted interests like... leading... convention... business meeting... coaching... things. Or whatever else, depending on the person, lol. I dunno.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I believe it's a tie between estj and entj.


No extraverted type is intrinsically more or less extraverted. 

However, it can be argued that Je-doms like ExTJ and ExFJ might come across more extraverted simply because they tend to be the most apt to offer opinion on anything (and sometimes everything). If that is the ruler by which you measure the appearance of extraversion, they might win. 

If, however, you measure it by engagement. That is to say, people out doing things, with a dynamic and adventurous lifestyle, then Pe doms would appear, on the whole, the greater extraverts.

In reality, it's a wash. A total wash.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone suggesting that there is a most introverted extravert or vice-versa does not understand the theory.

If you go by dichotomies, it is straight-forward. @_StunnedFox_ has stated exactly why. If one extraverted type is inherently more "extraverted" than another extraverted type, there simply has to be some other factor in play than extraversion. As both types in question share this trait, their differences must be chalked down to something else.

In Cognitive Functions, the answer is straightforwardly impossible. Types that are extraverted are primarily focused on objective, concrete information. Extraverted types express extraversion differently, but that does not inherently make them more or less extraverted than others.

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/607154-mathematics-types.html This thread I made is a rant about ideas such as in this thread.


P.S. Out of interest, I have typically found that introversion jumps out more in Pi-doms than Ji-doms. I am not sure why this is.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Fudgingsley said:


> P.S. Out of interest, I have typically found that introversion jumps out more in Pi-doms than Ji-doms. I am not sure why this is.


Functionally, for the same reasons why EJs jump out as "more extraverted" than EPs. They're judgers. Ji doms get compelled to express how they judge, it's just that judgment comes from an idiosyncratic, subjective place. If you're using Jung's approach to Ti/Fi, IPs may be some of the most expressive or talkative people out there, if you're willing to follow them down the rabbit trail. 

Ni/Si, conversely, are very receptive--they're going to wait for you to set the tone, to ask the question, to express the opinion. When they extravert their auxiliary judgment, they're going to be sure it's the time and place to do so.


----------



## Orelli (Nov 29, 2014)

This is interesting contradicting question, a introverted extrovert; can you really be both?


----------

